# It's a small world



## Legend (Nov 21, 2006)

I was at work a couple of days ago... I believe it was Saturday, and a customer wanted to purchase a PSP.
So, I head on over, and he's inspecting one of the open box PSP's (open box = item was returned). I ask him if he needs a hand, and as he's inspecting it, he tells me all about how it's got the right motherboard, and he goes on to inspect what bios the thing's running under.

I laugh, and as the sale progresses, I tell him that I won't even give him the speech on extended warranties - he's going to flash his PSP.
We laugh, and as we head to the front desk, I begin to explain to him that it's rather humorous that he's so openly discussing flashing PSP's and other systems, and as the conversation progresses, I mention Gbatemp.

Much to my suprise, this guy knows ALL about Gbatemp, and has nothing but praise for it - supposedly he's a member too!

Daaamn it's a small world!

Happy trails.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 21, 2006)

So?? Who was it?  

Ive never ran into a member out in the scary real world (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

DDRFreak, on the other hand, always meetin new people back in the day


----------



## lagman (Nov 21, 2006)

You should ask him which username he have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice story.


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Nov 21, 2006)

If you work in some electronics store, bound to happen some day... 

Well, provided that you seem nice enough in the person's eyes to talk to about emulation and all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i.e. Not an @$$ that would make a big deal about how flashing and playing "backups" are wrong, etc.


----------



## lookout (Nov 21, 2006)

If this guy knows ALL about Gbatemp, he must posted alot here?.....

I been gbatemp member over 5 years (I remember we able to download GBA roms and site was lovely blue) many good old member still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some become a mods, etc 
the site gone very popular went you search in google -

old user: X-power = new user: lookout




*I Posted: 400's*
*within 4 months* = 100 posted in 1 month = 31 days / 3.2258064516129032258064516129032 per days


----------



## Legend (Nov 21, 2006)

The funny thing is... I'm not sure who he was!
Haha! He didn't tell me his username, nor did I share mine! How unfortunate.

Either way, I'm sure he'll see this eventually - I hope he does, at least.
I'm kinda antsy about posting my workplace & name, as I work at a place where piracy/flashing/carting, etc., etc. is all frowned upon and has gotten people fired in the past. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, I've been a member here at Gbatemp for... longer than I can remember. Apparently 3 and a half years. I want to meet up with some more people from my area!

Happy trails.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 21, 2006)

You dont have to worry about posting your work place if you dont want to.

Some people are just more open to it, in fact, make a big ol post about it when they first got hired (jumpy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2006)

"GBATEMP? I go there too! "
"Really? What's your nick?" 
"[insert random nick here]" 
"Hey, I know you! I so burned your ass in that [insert random topic] thread!"
"Wha'? _You're_ [insert another nick]? You so didn't burn my ass, I so flamed you into submission like the b**h that you are!" 
"STFU n00b fanboi!!!"
"You shut up, you pwned beeyotch!" 
"Wha'? Cm'ere and say that!"
"Oh yeah?"
"Yeah!" 

Hilarity ensues


----------



## lagman (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(veho @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> "GBATEMP? I go there too! "
> "Really? What's your nick?"
> "[insert random nick here]"
> "Hey, I know you! I so burned your ass in that [insert random topic] thread!"
> ...













If that ever happened it must be taped.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> You dont have to worry about posting your work place if you dont want to.
> 
> Some people are just more open to it, in fact, make a big ol post about it when they first got hired (jumpy
> 
> ...








 I need to start writing all my stories again for you guys.

* Lamp specialist away! *


----------



## safariman72 (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(laguerzinho @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it would be on something like the Worlds Wildest Videos


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 21, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Nov 21 2006 said:


> I need to start writing all my stories again for you guys.
> 
> * Lamp specialist away! *



I WANNA SPEAK TO THE MANAGER OF YOUR LAMP DEPARTMENT, NOW!


----------

